# Outlook 2010 - Can't move messages from Inbox to .pst file



## rinalmj (Aug 24, 2007)

I recently upgraded from Outlook 2007 to 2010 and am unable to move messages from my inbox to a .pst file. When I attempt to do this, I get the following error:

"Unable to move the items. You don't have appropriate permission to perform this operation."

Does anyone know how to fix this problem?

Thank you.


----------



## MikenandezNST (Apr 24, 2008)

locate your .pst file, right click/properties/security - check
permissions, edit or add
permissions as required.


----------



## rinalmj (Aug 24, 2007)

Thank you for the suggestion. I checked the security setting for a few PST files and found that I have full control (full control, modify, read and execute, read, and write are all allowed.) Any other ideas?

Thanks again.


----------



## MikenandezNST (Apr 24, 2008)

Is the new profile named the same as the previous one was?


----------



## rinalmj (Aug 24, 2007)

I'm not sure. Is there a way to check?


----------



## MikenandezNST (Apr 24, 2008)

Not really if you do not remember and no longer have access to the old profile, but first let me ask you this.

Did you copy the pst file from a CD?


----------



## rinalmj (Aug 24, 2007)

No, all of my PST files are located on my hard drive.


----------



## MikenandezNST (Apr 24, 2008)

Try creating a new profile, using a different profile name.


----------



## rinalmj (Aug 24, 2007)

No luck there either - I am still getting the same error.


----------



## MikenandezNST (Apr 24, 2008)

Have you verified the file is not read only?


----------



## rinalmj (Aug 24, 2007)

Yes - I've tried moving messages to several different PST files, none of which are read-only. I also tried creating a new PST file, but I am unable to move messages into it as well.


----------



## MikenandezNST (Apr 24, 2008)

Is this a single PC or is it part of a network?

Are you using POP or IMAP?


----------



## rinalmj (Aug 24, 2007)

Part of a network, using POP


----------



## MikenandezNST (Apr 24, 2008)

Sorry for taking so long to get back just been really busy had a great grandma get hospitalized kids field trip just to name a few things.

Have a look here and see if this helps you.

Fix Outlook 2010 Problem: PST File Repair Tool


----------

